# moving to socal



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

well, the jobs slowing down in raleigh. that leaves me with the decision to find another job here (lame) or move to a townhome with my girls brother whos in the navy and is never home. he lives completely across the usa from where i am now in sandiego county, CA.

already checked and the apt's allow all breeds all sizes:clap:


so, at the end of july i will be moving to san diego, near the beach, with no rent to pay (for a couple months), and all the time in the world to get my 215 card. if you dont know what it is, you probably dont care anyways lol.

wish me luck


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Come join the fun in CA Best of luck!


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks! im excited i cant wait!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh yea  CA is so much fun your gunna love it here. I already got my card  :woof: :woof: Good luck on your move I know you'll fall in love with Cali


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

lol, i was wondering if you were gonna notice the shirt i was wearing in rexdrifters dog party post....(kg420)


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I must have missed it let me go back and look


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL I did notice that only I didn't know it was you lmao  Nice I like it


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

yea i look different in every picture ever taken of me, so you probably wont recognize me next time i post pics either lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Probably not LMAO


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sounds like everything is working out, congrats!

BTW, I don't know what a 215 card is & would like to know - what is it??


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

youll find alot of use for that card in san diego lol


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Sounds like everything is working out, congrats!
> 
> BTW, I don't know what a 215 card is & would like to know - what is it??


Proposition 215, look it up


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

cEElint said:


> Proposition 215, look it up


WoW... Heh... Did I mention I was a sheltered child growing up


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Welcome to Cali, and make sure you register to vote right away so that in November, that 215 card can become irrelevant


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

NesOne said:


> Welcome to Cali, and make sure you register to vote right away so that in November, that 215 card can become irrelevant


I know right, I think that's what's about to happen


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i hope so anyways.. :d


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

iv never voted for anything....but...

I WOULD VOTE FOR THAT LOL:clap:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it's gunna happen guys :woof:


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

w/ the majority of the votes going toward prop 215, this one will pass w/ flying colors.. especially since CA is in such a huge debt that this could pull CA out of..


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

It'll be interesting to see if it does pass, that's for sure.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

It really makes no difference to me but we'll see. I still get to do what I want even if it doesn't pass.  Can you guys imagine the stuff Little Debbie's gunna be putting out now


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

hopefully big money tabacco wont rape the whole scene


man, the cost of vaporizors is gonna go up i bet, o well, already got my dabuddha


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

The volcanoes are the  that's my favorite thing ever. I love Dr.Vapor


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

kg420 said:


> It really makes no difference to me but we'll see. I still get to do what I want even if it doesn't pass.  Can you guys imagine the stuff Little Debbie's gunna be putting out now


HAHAHHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, awesome and delicious:rofl:i wish texas was like that, i guess its either cali or denver for me. im not too much on the cold weather so i guess SoCal would be better.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO I'm so starting my own baking company  If you move to CA I'll give ya a job


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

kg420 said:


> LMAO I'm so starting my own baking company  If you move to CA I'll give ya a job


:woof:im packing my things now, lol:woof:... i guess its a good thing that i can cook up some recipes.  i would love to move to cali and me and my roomate are actually planning a trip to san diago, [not sure how to speel that, this early in the morning ] one of these days. i have personally never visited cali before, but it is one of the places that i have to go to before i croak.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

aight peeps, im headin out sat. so hopefully be their mid next week!!!


btw i wanna work at a "just baked" bakery


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow! Congrats on the move, I hope everything goes well for you! Please keep us posted and let us know when you get there! Hugs, and sending good vibes your way!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

kg420 said:


> The volcanoes are the  that's my favorite thing ever. I love Dr.Vapor


my buddy has a Voodoo.. i have my Vapor Bros wooden box.. lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow that's awesome have a safe trip. Let me know if ya need help finding your way around out here.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

holy hell....2 days of 12 hours of driving and im just now in new mexico (albuqurke)sp?, and i hate my life lol jk, man....3000 miles is alot longer then you think until yo have to drive it with 2 pittys and a g/f in a 3 seater 24' truck. im constently checkking on my toolbox and my zx6r in the back....its going to ruin my nerves i swear


hey kg, ima need to get some ink when i get in scal, where should i go?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Go to Tattoo City It's Ed Hardy's shop. I have a really good friend that works there named Trevor he's just the shop boy but he can get you set up with the right artist and get you a good price. Here's a link to the website. It has the address and the phone # too 

Ed Hardy's Tattoo City

Let me know if that's too far outta your way and I'll hit you with another link closer to where your at


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

no disrespect, but Im not a fan of someone who sells their art mainstream.I mean if i can go to walmart and get somthing with his "art", no matter how cool it may be, i dont want it. I like the guys who you havent really heard of who could re create the mona'lisa free hand if they wanted to. Im sure hes a great artist though! he must be if he has his name everywhere like that.

and...i dont have a car just my bike, SF might be kinda far from me. I'm still figuring out where i live lol but its called el cajon lol. I just got here and its really dark outside and I couldnt find a place to park a 24' truck to save my life, so im a lil stressed and havent smoked in like 5 days so plz forgive me if i sound rash, my nerves are pretty shot lol

ttyl


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

It's all good. Hardy is one of the oldest and best it's a shame he went so main stream but I really do respect him as an artist. This place is in your area and the guy here Tony is pumping out so good ink you might want to try doing a consoltation with him and see how it goes.

http://www.addictivepain.com/theshop.php


----------

